# Hoyt CRX32???



## barkfarm (Dec 29, 2016)

I've acquired a Hoyt CRX32 bow which currently has the Fuel FL3 cams and XR-3B modules installed. My problem is that I need to increase the draw length to 30" and if I understand the Hoyt chart correctly, I will need to replace the XR-3B modyles for the XR-3E modules. Am i correct? Any ideas as to where I might find these?


----------



## Quailbird (Jan 3, 2017)

Your closest Hoyt dealer should have them or can get them.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 3, 2017)

If all else fails, do yourself a favor and find someone that can do a RKT #3 cam swap for you and figure out the string and harness lengths.  The fuel cam was not the best cam Hoyt ever made.  One of the reasons they only made it one year.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> If all else fails, do yourself a favor and find someone that can do a RKT #3 cam swap for you and figure out the string and harness lengths.  The fuel cam was not the best cam Hoyt ever made.  One of the reasons they only made it one year.



What's wrong with the fuel cam? I'm getting 284fps with a 400 grain arrow out of my crx, which I didn't think was terrible.


Ps, I'm not trying to argue that it's a great cam or anything, I'm honestly just curious.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 3, 2017)

It was a cam with very little valley...Hence the speed.  It just wasn't their best design.  They took that cam and redesigned it to make the RKT, which is one of their best to date.


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 28, 2017)

If the Fuel cams are in time, they are fine. If you do a cam swap to RKT cams, the string and cable lengths will be the same. The RKT cam will be faster and draw stiffer and will have a harder back wall.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> It was a cam with very little valley...Hence the speed.  It just wasn't their best design.  They took that cam and redesigned it to make the RKT, which is one of their best to date.



Makes sense, I have a crx32, with the fuel cams. I do enjoy the bow alot, but I have noticed it has no room to creep, or it will take off.


----------

